# Charger for Android devices be used for charging Apple Devices ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Can charger for Android devices be used for charging Apple Devices or vice versa, if they both have usb plugin cord to plugin to the charger ?

Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Most Android Devices use Micro USB... and Apple Devices use Lightning Ports (unless it is an older device than it uses a 30 PIN). So the answer is "No" unless you have an adapter.

There is an adapter for Micro USB to Lightning Lightning to Micro USB Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Any charger device which has a standard USB 2.0 compatible output port will charge many devices AS LONG AS THE OUTPUT CURRENT is sufficient for the device being charged. Same applies to devices which use the standard micro-USB connection for charging.

I regularly use the charger(s) for my i-Pad to charge my i-phone, Blackberry phone, and ASUS Android tablet. The main reason is that it has the highest available current output, therefore charging all of these devices the fastest in most cases. I actually purchased a second i-Pad charger just for this specific purpose.

YMMV...


*


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, if you're talking about the USB wall port. No, if you're talking about the cable.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, if you're talking about the USB wall port. No, if you're talking about the cable.


I am talking about using same wall charger but using USB cable specific for charging iphones and USB cable specific for charging Android phones to plugin to the charger.
The same charger is capable for charging them? 

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is the output voltage on the charger?

What devices are you charging?


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What is the output voltage on the charger?
> 
> What devices are you charging?


It is LG travel adapter that came with Nexus 4.
AC 100V - 240V . Out put voltage is DC 5V, 1.2A. Devices wishing to charge are Iphone 3GS, 3G & IPad. All can be charged on that charger? 

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1.2A is a slower charge. It will charge your three devices, but the iPad will charge a little slower.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Here is a quick and simple explanation of the ratings of the various Apple chargers*. *T**he charging rate is dependent on the CURRENT output rating of the charger. My iPhone charges over twice as fast using the iPad charger. However, I have been cautioned (by the MAC Store techs) that charging the iPhone with the iPad charger "may reduce the lifespan of the battery due to the higher charging current."*

https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3511

*YMMV :smile:
*


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Apple lists the iPad charger as compatible with the iPhones (see the compatibility chart here: Apple 12W USB Power Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.) ). In fact they do not even refer to it as the iPad charger... it is just the "12W USB Charger" it is compatible with every iPhone and iPad that has been made thus far, and most iPod's as well. If it were to cause any "Pre-mature wear" on the battery, it wouldn't be in the typical noticeable lifespan of the device.

The iPhone has a PMIC (Power Management Chip) inside it that communicates with the charger to manage the charge rate.

For the most part the reason apple doesn't include the bigger charger in the iPhone is because it is more costly (even though they oddly charge same price for both, the manufacturing costs are lower for the typical 5W iPhone version)... and most people wouldn't notice the difference as majority of folks charge their phone at night while sleeping.

I would say your Android charger will work just fine as long as it is Genuine and not a cheap knock off that is likely missing the proper circuitry inside to regulate the charging.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

So for a lower powered charger not meant for charging Ipads, but for iphones. 
It is better to have your device turned off before you charge, so it will charge your device quicker or get it charged more than depleting the power of your device than if you had it turned on ?

I guess when you using app. like Battery Doctor though you will have to keep your device on to charge it.
I was wondering if there is any advantage of using an app. like Battery Doctor to charge the battery of your device ? It will take it longer to charge but it will make battery life last longer, right ? Like the trickle charge near the end of charging is suppose to be good for battery life ?

Thanks



Wizmo said:


> *Here is a quick and simple explanation of the ratings of the various Apple chargers*. *T**he charging rate is dependent on the CURRENT output rating of the charger. My iPhone charges over twice as fast using the iPad charger. However, I have been cautioned (by the MAC Store techs) that charging the iPhone with the iPad charger "may reduce the lifespan of the battery due to the higher charging current."*
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3511
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Having a device "Off" is always better for charging no matter what device. Simply because you do not have a DRAW using energy while charging.

Battery doctor is nonsense other than for giving you stats.

For iPhones... they will basically quickly charge to 80-85% and then slow the charge to trickle for remainder.


----------

